# First-Time Outdoor Grow (PICS)



## Irie (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey all, this is my first Outdoor grow that Im fallowing through.. Here are a few pictures, the seed was just a random seed.. Feedback is much wanted!!















Sorry if it takes awhile to load guys my server has been a little iffy lately.. Let the feedback roll in from the Vets!

Irie


----------



## Bojok (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice plant there. Keep doin watcha doin. Things are looking good.


----------



## Irie (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks, It still has a good while till its anywhere near done.. I shall keep everyone updated...

Feedback is still apreciated Greatly!

IrieEyed


----------



## skunk (Sep 19, 2006)

very nice job so far . what nutes are you using ? just asking cause it looks like you need a little more phosphate to there diet with your puple bud and stems.


----------



## Irie (Sep 19, 2006)

What im using is 10,52,10  52%phosphate, I have been using half strength every 7 days ( thinking about over fertalization ), do you think I should switch to full? Thanks for the help its much apreciated mang!


----------



## KADE (Sep 19, 2006)

i think u'll be fine at full dose.....  I've always used it...


----------



## Irie (Sep 19, 2006)

Yea im going to have to change it up a bit.. Thanks for all the feedback, the board seems to have some life to it now..

Irie


----------



## skunk (Sep 19, 2006)

yes i would . but it  sounds like your using miracle grow . i would go to lowes and get some organic triple phoshate. if not go ahead and double dose it but nothing at your last 2 weeks of flowering .


----------



## KADE (Sep 19, 2006)

I'll always get around to a post... I'm on the site 2-3 times a day right now.. since i'm on EI and have nothing better to do.


----------



## skunk (Sep 19, 2006)

anyone for checkers while were here lol.


----------



## KADE (Sep 19, 2006)

i'm more of a holdem fan


----------



## Irie (Sep 19, 2006)

Your right I am using a Miracle Grow type phoshate but not that brand.. Its organic, but maybe I need to go to a bit more shopping at lowes.. Thanks on the info.. This is 100% outdoors, its pretty got here in Cali atm around 80+ a day..


----------



## Irie (Sep 19, 2006)

I wish I was good at card games, never really got to into them..


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 20, 2006)

I hate card games, I need animation!!!! Anyway, looks, good and I wish I had known that purple stems meant lack of phosphate. That would explain one of the plants in my last batch. Does Lowes really have a good selection? I always go to texas hydroponics, and a place called bright ideas. I'm sure there are shops liek that near you.


----------



## Irie (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh yea we have alot of hydro shops, ill be making my rounds tommarow.. I wish I knew what strain this is, I dont really care none the less.. Looking like it may be a Sativa strain but hey this is me first time


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 20, 2006)

*Your lady friend looks great. Keep it up.  *


----------



## astra007 (Sep 22, 2006)

thought i posted, im loosing it.  you have a pure sativa dom.  possibly a purple sativa hybrid.  the bud resembles godbud or sweetgod which is 75% sativa.  the sweetgod that is = sweettooth x godbud


----------



## cabby1 (Sep 25, 2006)

so hows ur beauty irie?


----------



## Irie (Sep 27, 2006)

cabby1 said:
			
		

> so hows ur beauty irie?



I will go take a few pictures in a minute or two.. Its been almost 2 weeks.. Their looking beautiful.


----------



## cabby1 (Sep 30, 2006)

any new pics irie?


----------



## Irie (Oct 4, 2006)

Aw Cabby im sorry on the lag man, ill put some up tommarow after I get out of work.. dont even worry ;]


----------



## Your Moms Box (Oct 10, 2006)

Liar liar pants on fire.... haha


----------



## cabby1 (Oct 10, 2006)

Your Moms Box said:
			
		

> Liar liar pants on fire.... haha


 
ditto


----------



## Tonto (Oct 10, 2006)

Pics, man!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 11, 2006)

*We want pics, We want pics, We want pics, and the chant continues.   Hey Irie i think everyone wants pics.  *


----------



## Irie (Oct 23, 2006)

I accually harvested a week ago, and in the proccess of drying. Still buds on the plant, they look WAY better then the ones i Clipped.. Im sorry about the flix my camera is broke, but ill FOR SURE get some in the next 2 days, of the plant as it is now, and some of the nugs.


irie


----------



## Tonto (Oct 23, 2006)

You are just like a woman, leading me on so.


----------

